# Sintetizador PLL Con MC145151



## djchinomix (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
Les cuento, el otro dia me regalaron el IC MC145151P2 y un preescaler UPB571C.
Nunca pense llegar a conseguir dicho IC pero ahora estoy decidido a montarlo. 
E visto algunos esquemas pero no se cual armar.
Aca dejo algunos para que me recomienden cual, es para conectarlo al  transmisor (esquema adjunto a este post)
solo me faltaria el cristal que si no me equivoco tiene q ser de 6.4 MHz.

Saludos...


----------



## djchinomix (Oct 12, 2008)

Aqui dijo un diseño mio que hice en pcb wizard, me servira.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 16, 2011)

mmmm no aconsejo ninguno de los tres, lo que si primero aprende como trabaja un pll  ya que tiene 2 divisores programables uno para el factor de division del cristal y otro para el divisor programable yo en alexcom en santiago consegui el cristal de 6.400 khz vale $2500 ,pero vale la pena y como prescaler use un LB3500 este esta en las radios de vehiculo analogas con dial digital se las conoce por los 4 digitos rojos grandes que tienen como pantalla. respecto al transmisor primero haz el pll y luego controla un oscilador yo hice el pira radio de 3 watts y anda bien un poco ruidoso pero con buenos componentes sale excelente , saludos y suerte.


----------

